# The "Unusual Material" thread



## Skye (Jan 5, 2006)

So, I like wood as much as the next guy......... that didnt come out right..... you know what I mean, but everyone turns wood. What are some more unusual ideas you may think might work? Snakeskin was a great idea, I saw someone turned a pinecone, corncobs are great, flattened bowling balls are great ideas. What about some new ones? Maybe skateboard wheels glued together? Pool balls? Peach pits glued? Crushed pecan shells?

What's your off the wall ideas?


----------



## JimGo (Jan 5, 2006)

Someone did a pen made of glued-up Mountain Dew bottles.  Hundreds of laminated slices of the outside of the bottle.  Seemed a very time consuming task, IMHO.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 5, 2006)

SKYE's the limit when it comes to material choices.LOL[]


----------



## DFM (Jan 5, 2006)

Spike made a pen from a pool ball, and a pen from what he called "bouncy" ball I think.  

I turned a pen from a golf ball.  I occasionally use tagua nut slices as center bands, but for a Christmas present, I glued up a pen blank using tagua nuts and ebony to make mu own version of a piano pen.

I saw a pile of wine bottle corks and thought they would make an interesting pen.  I think the cushion of the cork would make a comfortable grip.

There is only one limit to imagination.


----------



## Skye (Jan 5, 2006)

Badum-dum-ching! lol

How about garden hose applied like snakeskin?  Hey, it doesnt have to look good, just be neat. []


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jan 5, 2006)

Fire Ants?!


----------



## btboone (Jan 5, 2006)

Carbon fiber would be cool.  Tough stuff to work with though.  Aluminum ones can be made with normal woodworking tools.  Don't try titanium with those though.[B)]  There are a lot of things like fabrics, skins, or papers chat could be built up with CA glue and turned.  The reconstituted stones like Tru Stone make striking pens as well.  The same turning techniques apply.


----------



## Skye (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jim Boyd_
> <br />Fire Ants?!



Actually, I wouldent mind seeing one. OOoooooh, you guys just wait till I get good at this! [}]


----------



## Mudder (Jan 5, 2006)

I've made pens from Coffee ground, bird seed, & tiny little seashells to name a few. The coffee pen idea was one someone had mentioned. I also know of someone who cast a pen from rice.

http://www.turtlewoodworks.com/pmggallery/hertzogkgal1.htm

Think I'll try a pen out of grits?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 5, 2006)

I have seen an IAP member do rope. It looks pretty neat.

I am waiting for someone to do Coconut.[][B)]

Ryan


----------



## Skye (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />I've made pens from Coffee ground, bird seed, & tiny little seashells to name a few. The coffee pen idea was one someone had mentioned. I also know of someone who cast a pen from rice.
> 
> http://www.turtlewoodworks.com/pmggallery/hertzogkgal1.htm
> ...



Thats the kinda stuff I'm talking about! Love the toothpicks! I'm gonna have to get off my butt and knock some of these things out. I'm thinking of all kinds of wacky stuff to put in a PR mix! [:0]


----------



## leatherjunkie (Jan 5, 2006)

csusa has a blank made out of crushed sunflower seed hulls.
you need really sharp tools to turn this material. its very dense.
but it polishes up great. i used satin gold for hardware. forgot to take a picture of it before selling it.

csusa also has blanks made out of newsprint and soy products.
check out their website.


----------



## gerryr (Jan 5, 2006)

I've thought about leather and also feathers.  How about a weinie pen?[]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />I've thought about leather and also feathers.  How about a weinie pen?[]



Whose?[}]


----------



## driften (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />I've thought about leather and also feathers.  How about a weinie pen?[]



What "oosic"? I know many knife makes use that. It sure would be a conversation topic for the user...


----------



## driften (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by btboone_
> <br />Carbon fiber would be cool.  Tough stuff to work with though....



I see a lot of high end pen companies are selling carbon fiber pens. It would be nice to do one. For a slimline maybe a carbon fiber arrow shaft would work or some other premade blank.


----------



## btboone (Jan 5, 2006)

Jeff, the proper way to do it is mold it, but I have seen graphite come in a ropelike form.  It could be stretched around a mandrel and coated with CA or polyester like a snakeskin.


----------



## driften (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by btboone_
> <br />Jeff, the proper way to do it is mold it, but I have seen graphite come in a ropelike form.  It could be stretched around a mandrel and coated with CA or polyester like a snakeskin.



Normally is done like fiberglass right?


----------



## btboone (Jan 5, 2006)

Yes, usually with an epoxy resin, which is squashed and cooked to cure.


----------



## smoky10 (Jan 5, 2006)

I have made pens of aluminum, rifle shells, denim, baleing twine, knitting yarn, corn cob, antler, and banksai pod. I'm sure there are other things but I can't think of them now. Oh, also of wood and plastics. [][]


----------



## gerryr (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Why, an Oscar Meyer weinie pen, what else could you be thinking of?[]


----------



## Skye (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smoky10_
> <br />I have made pens of aluminum, rifle shells, denim, baleing twine, knitting yarn, corn cob, antler, and banksai pod. I'm sure there are other things but I can't think of them now. Oh, also of wood and plastics. [][]



What does the pod look like if you mill to the center? I was wondering about that myself. [?]


----------



## rtparso (Jan 5, 2006)

I think I saw a carbon fiber pen made of an arrow. BTW as a health alert I found the following from the linked web site
http://www.midwestproducts.com/carbonfiber.htm

Helpful Hints about Using Carbon Fiber 
Cutting Carbon Fiber 
Avoid side cutters, as this can crush it and separate fibers! These fibers can explode into the air as very fine particles that can enter the skin and eyes. ALWAYS wear safety goggles AND gloves! Do not inhale the dust created when sawing and filing. ALWAYS use a face mask!

The use of an Abrasive Cut-Off Wheel is highly recommended.

Sanding Carbon Fiber 
Goggles and a dust mask should be worn anytime you are sanding this material. Carbon Fiber dust may cause irritation to the upper respiratory tract.

Be very careful when sanding carbon fiber. Loose ends or fibers are still very strong and can easily penetrate the skin. Avoid sanding carbon fiber with a flat sheet of paper - always roll the paper up in a tube and then sand. Avoid rubbing your hand across the surface to feel for smoothness.


----------



## btboone (Jan 5, 2006)

Good advice Ron.  You'll be coughing for months or years and have invisible splinters in your fingers!  DAMHIKT


----------



## BillATsetelDOTcom (Jan 5, 2006)

I have heard of a penmaker using paint chips from an automotive factory he works in.  I have not seen these pens; only heard of them from guys at a woodcraft.

Bill


----------



## Spike (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DFM_
> <br />Spike made a pen from a pool ball, and a pen from what he called "bouncy" ball I think.
> 
> I turned a pen from a golf ball.  I occasionally use tagua nut slices as center bands, but for a Christmas present, I glued up a pen blank using tagua nuts and ebony to make mu own version of a piano pen.
> ...


The pool balls work great. the bouncy ball did not.


----------



## Spike (Jan 5, 2006)

I just made a pen out of brass pluming parts. PVC has been done. cork would be neat.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 5, 2006)

A man in our turning club brought in the neatest little weed pot, about 1" tall.  He wanted us to try to guess what it was made of.  I thought it was that suhflower hull stuff.  Turns out it was a a naturally made organic composite.  It was a moose dropping!  He had to use lots of CA but they are really pretty dense and dry.  I guess you laminate a few together for a pen!

HeatherA


----------



## thetalbott4 (Jan 6, 2006)

Nuthin like fartin around in the shop, huh?[]


----------



## JohnDrayton (Jan 6, 2006)

Remember that carbon fiber dust is highly toxic due to the resins in it!!


----------



## Skye (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HeatherA_
> <br />A man in our turning club brought in the neatest little weed pot, about 1" tall.  He wanted us to try to guess what it was made of.  I thought it was that suhflower hull stuff.  Turns out it was a a naturally made organic composite.  It was a moose dropping!  He had to use lots of CA but they are really pretty dense and dry.  I guess you laminate a few together for a pen!
> 
> HeatherA



You shoulda said "That pot really looks like s#1t! LOL


----------



## dpstudios (Jan 6, 2006)

The only unusual material I've used so far is maple plywood



Gives it a different look.


----------



## Jerry Adams (Jan 6, 2006)

Here's a link to some carbon fiber pens and some others that are really nice also.

http://www.scknives.com/wst_page7.php


----------



## thetalbott4 (Jan 6, 2006)

That link is great. Those are some beautiful pieces. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Jan 7, 2006)

How about glueing a stack of CDs together or using a magnet for a centerband - or even making the whole pen out of magnets!
What about buttons glued together!


----------



## Spike (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bev Polmanteer_
> <br />How about glueing a stack of CDs together or using a magnet for a centerband - or even making the whole pen out of magnets!
> What about buttons glued together!


I have glued togeter some cds for a cb. I havent had a chance to turn it yet. A whole pen is crasy. I was going to do 1  then i found out that it would take some were around 52 pieces of cd!
Magnets would be neat. but how?


----------



## Spike (Jan 8, 2006)

Ive been thinking about cement. have a tube for a form and pour it around the brass tube.


----------



## Spike (Jan 8, 2006)

some sort of stone would be neat.


----------



## tnilmerl (Jan 12, 2006)

When the musician son of a friend graduated from high school, I found a place where I could purchase bulk guitar picks.  Laminated 173 picks of various colors and thicknesses into a blank.  It was softer than acrylic, but turned beautifully.  A lot of work, but he only graduates from high school once.  Now I'm worried how I'll top it when he graduates college.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by driften_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



   I can't tell you on a family forum what oosic is. But, let is suffice to say that collection of it makes male walrus very unhappy. [][]


----------



## Ragamuffin (Jan 13, 2006)

<b></b>I think it is illegal, but I'd like to try a stack of pennies.


----------



## Spike (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragamuffin_
> <br /><b></b>I think it is illegal, but I'd like to try a stack of pennies.


now that pen would be worth something[]


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragamuffin_
> <br /><b></b>I think it is illegal, but I'd like to try a stack of pennies.



Yeah; but drilling the blank would be a b.....!!  Something that would give a similar appearance has already been done by one of our members......wrapping solid copper wire around a tube and then soldering it all together.  Nice looking pen; but don't carry one if you spend time on or near the water and are a poor swimmer...it weighs a ton!!

Here in Texas we have a lot of cattle and tons of the trail markers left by them.  I have seen pens made from dried and stabalized pieces of these markers so you can cross that material off the list of "never done before."


----------



## chigdon (Jan 14, 2006)

I tried the pennies believe it or not and I didn't ever finish it.  Also remember you need old pennies that are actually pure copper which is easier said than done.


----------



## Ragamuffin (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chigdon_
> <br />you need old pennies that are actually pure copper



<b>How old?</b>


----------



## btboone (Jan 14, 2006)

Pennies prior to 1982 are 95% copper and 5% zinc.  After that, they are zinc that has been electroplated with copper.


----------



## tnilmerl (Jan 15, 2006)

I have heard of someone using coffee grounds.  I wonder if anyone has some info in how to prep and produce a blank from coffee gounds?  I can buy boulk used grounds from one of the local coffee houses, but how to compress it into a suitable blanks has me stumped.  lots of options.  Any suggestions out there?


----------



## Jerry Adams (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tnilmerl_
> <br />I have heard of someone using coffee grounds.  I wonder if anyone has some info in how to prep and produce a blank from coffee gounds?  I can buy boulk used grounds from one of the local coffee houses, but how to compress it into a suitable blanks has me stumped.  lots of options.  Any suggestions out there?


   How about using lots of CA, or maybe mixing the grounds with clear casting resin.


----------



## dpstudios (Jan 15, 2006)

Interesting cocept. Hmmmmmmm coffee grounds. Need to make sure they were completely dry. Might make the shop smell nice drying them in an oven. Lots of CA is the ticket.
Dan


----------

